# Monark serial number help-what year is it?



## Madness7 (Jul 5, 2015)

Helping out a friend. I had some notes about Monark serial numbers, but I can't find the
them. Looking for a year to pinpoint what chainguard is needed. Thanks!


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2015)

a picture of the whole bike might get better results I am unaware of a good list of monark numbers like there is of schwinn post war


----------



## monark-man (Jul 6, 2015)

*do not call me*

hello paul how are you?  all I know is 3306  is a 1947 rocket with a tank and 26 inch. 3006 is a boys rocket 26 inch no tank.   good luck.      monark-man


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 10, 2015)

1951 by the serial. There's a list in the NBJ 'Introduction to classic bicycles' book, which covers 1934-54.


----------



## Fast Shag (Dec 14, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> 1951 by the serial. There's a list in the NBJ 'Introduction to classic bicycles' book, which covers 1934-54.




I just aquired a 24" Monarch Rocket....Tried researching for the book online, no luck. Could ya help me out? Serial ‪#‎A1232648‬


----------



## the tinker (Dec 15, 2015)

gone


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 15, 2015)

Based on the serial number it's a 1950. I have a 1949 Monark Rocket serial # A0621002


----------



## the tinker (Dec 15, 2015)

*List for Monark serial numbers*

Monark #s  prior to 1941 #s deeply punched under crank housing.

3600 or under....1934
3601 to 8100.....35
8101 to 9126.....36
9127 to 11019....37
11020 to 30000....?
30001 to 46001....38
46001 to 62000...39
62001 to 79000....40
79001 to 100761....41
100762 to 112911...42 
112911 to 118000....?



#s  on aluminum tag : starting in 1946 

118106 to 286500....1946
286521 to 429919.....47
429920 to 539000.....48
539001 to 737063..... 49
737064 to 827982.....50
827983 to 950701.....51
950702 to 1387335.....52
1387524 to 1762369....53
1762370 to 1911106...54

1946 -47: horn button is on left side of tank
1948-49-50: button on right side
1951- 52-53-54- small button on top right of tank

1946-49 pedestal light
1950 .....train light

beginning 1953 single horizontal springer

I double checked this info . If anyone can add anything or finds an error please amend 

Also ,be aware if you are adding or replacing a springer fork that the forks are deeper on the post war bikes that are equipped with deep fenders. Also the two threaded rods that the springs set on may be longer then the pre-war and early post war.


----------



## Fast Shag (Dec 15, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Monark #s  prior to 1941 #s deeply punched under crank housing.
> 
> 3600 or under....1934
> 3601 to 8100.....35
> ...




AWESOME! Thanks!


----------



## 1969nam (Dec 17, 2015)

Dynamite......thank you for posting the Monark serial number information, very helpful !


----------



## JMack (Jul 15, 2017)

the tinker said:


> *List for Monark serial numbers*
> 
> Monark #s  prior to 1941 #s deeply punched under crank housing.
> 
> ...



Where did you get these numbers? Do they apply to duralium Silver Kings? Like to see examples of Silver Kings by serial number to identify transitional era early bikes 34-35 that have Monark Battery Company badges or Silver King badges of which I have seen two types for 35 bikes, and window lug and non window lug frames, straight or curved truss rods, rain gutter or radius fenders, etc. THINK THERE IS QUITE A BIT of possibilities.... Would love to see postings with pics of Silver Kings by serial number !


----------



## Specialist484 (Jul 22, 2017)

the tinker said:


> *List for Monark serial numbers*
> 
> Monark #s  prior to 1941 #s deeply punched under crank housing.
> 
> ...



I have a stamped on serial number of 1910024. I believe it's a 1950's bike . Attached is pic


----------



## the tinker (Jul 22, 2017)

Specialist484 said:


> I have a stamped on serial number of 1910024. I believe it's a 1950's bike . Attached is pic
> 
> View attachment 648640



There seems to always be confusion when identifying old bikes. I don't believe any of the manufacturers ever thought anyone would care about dates of the bikes and some of the crazy questions that are asked here on the Cabe , every day.
Keep in mind, many companies sold bikes with various names on them and never, ever "built" one : Sears, Wards, Western Auto, Spiegles,  and a 100's of other local stores. Prior to about 1948, if you wanted a Schwinn bike with a head badge that said "Tinker stores " on it, you would get it.  Some manufacturers were bought out by other companies that used up old frames, and placed their name on them. Just prior to, and in the early days of WW 2 , companies used up old parts and frames that were lying around in anticipation of wartime regulations ,limiting the sales of civilian bicycles. Rather then add their obsolete 1930's frames to the scrap drives, companies like Schwinn put them together and sold them, creating confusion and arguments among bicycle collectors today.  Unlike today, where a corporation would think nothing of tossing a ton of bicycle frames in a dumpster, knowing that they could take a tax write-off for much more then the parts were actually worth.
So...... When anyone wants to ask here, on the CABE , what their particular bike, or frame is, or what year it is: decent, clear and full photos of the entire bike should be posted.
On Monarks,after the close of WW 2,[ at least every one I've seen] this includes the Spiegle Airman and Rockets, the serial number is on a aluminum tag, on the bottom bracket. Here is a photo of two tags I sold to a Cabe member, that I never shipped him and I still have.

 Some folks can't follow basic instructions, but that's for a future post......


Specialist484 said:


> I have a stamped on serial number of 1910024. I believe it's a 1950's bike . Attached is pic
> 
> View attachment 648640





Specialist484 said:


> I have a stamped on serial number of 1910024. I believe it's a 1950's bike . Attached is pic
> 
> View attachment 648640


----------



## Specialist484 (Jul 22, 2017)

the tinker said:


> There seems to always be confusion when identifying old bikes. I don't believe any of the manufacturers ever thought anyone would care about dates of the bikes and some of the crazy questions that are asked here on the Cabe , every day.
> Keep in mind, many companies sold bikes with various names on them and never, ever "built" one : Sears, Wards, Western Auto, Spiegles,  and a 100's of other local stores. Prior to about 1948, if you wanted a Schwinn bike with a head badge that said "Tinker stores " on it, you would get it.  Some manufacturers were bought out by other companies that used up old frames, and placed their name on them. Just prior to, and in the early days of WW 2 , companies used up old parts and frames that were lying around in anticipation of wartime regulations ,limiting the sales of civilian bicycles. Rather then add their obsolete 1930's frames to the scrap drives, companies like Schwinn put them together and sold them, creating confusion and arguments among bicycle collectors today.  Unlike today, where a corporation would think nothing of tossing a ton of bicycle frames in a dumpster, knowing that they could take a tax write-off for much more then the parts were actually worth.
> So...... When anyone wants to ask here, on the CABE , what their particular bike, or frame is, or what year it is: decent, clear and full photos of the entire bike should be posted.
> On Monarks,after the close of WW 2,[ at least every one I've seen] this includes the Spiegle Airman and Rockets, the serial number is on a aluminum tag, on the bottom bracket. Here is a photo of two tags I sold to a Cabe member, that I never shipped him and I still have.View attachment 648751 Some folks can't follow basic instructions, but that's for a future post......



I'm curious why a monark serial number such as 1910024 would be stamped on the frame and not on a plate. It's obvious that if they used an old frame, it would have an old serial number on it.   But 1910024 is a late model bike (1954 I believe). Could it be that the holes to either side of the stamped on serial number are for a identification plate? I really want to know why my bike contradicts the serial number standard of not being on a plate.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 22, 2017)

Specialist484 said:


> View attachment 648753
> I'm curious why a monark serial number such as 1910024 would be stamped on the frame and not on a plate. It's obvious that if they used an old frame, it would have an old serial number on it.   But 1910024 is a late model bike (1954 I believe). Could it be that the holes to either side of the stamped on serial number are for a identification plate? I really want to know why my bike contradicts the serial number standard of not being on a plate.
> 
> View attachment 648753
> ...



First of all , yes it sure looks like a 53 or 54 . The serial numbers are posted , so check them out. As far as the plate goes, the holes on it are an inch and five eighths apart.. Maybe......the day your frame  was made, they: were out of plates... the guy that punched the dates into them was sick, who knows? I think I have seen this before, but I just can't remember.  I'll  go out on a limb here and say, I bet your bike was built on the down side of the Monark production, and when companies are being bought out, strange things happen. Also,when this bike was produced, it got sued by Schwinn over that springer. Remember the serial # dates your frame, not the bike.
Scrape the paint off that weld on the bottom bracket....& check it out.
Interesting you bike has the fork bumper on the frame. I have had 2 Monarks with these.


----------



## Specialist484 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for info. Helped me make some sense out of it


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2017)

Specialist, your bike is probably a '55. I have a '55 issue of American Bicyclist, and it has an ad showing the "All new middleweight line for '55". They also started using the Silver King name again. No ID tags after '54.


----------



## JMack (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone have 1934 - 1935 MONARK SILVER KING DURALIUMS WITH PICS AND SERIAL NUMBERS? Looking for the sequence of evolution, the morphing, the transition of these original critters.  Sort out when they lose the sweetheart chain ring for the other style skip tooth chain ring, when they lose the punched chain guard for the concave style, when straight aluminum truss rods replace steel, when straight aluminum truss rods become curved and when does the drop stand make way for the side mounted kick stand? Thanks to all in the know and those lucky enough to have captured any of these elusive early models...


----------



## Specialist484 (Jul 23, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Specialist, your bike is probably a '55. I have a '55 issue of American Bicyclist, and it has an ad showing the "All new middleweight line for '55". They also started using the Silver King name again. No i.d. tags after '54.



Thanks for info. Any chance I can get a pic of the ad?


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 13, 2020)

Unless I am missing something it seems Monark's pre war yearly production was modest. With a low ranging from a couple thousand units to a high of around 20,000 between 1934 and 1942.

Has the question of whether the aluminum bikes are included in the totals been answered?



the tinker said:


> *List for Monark serial numbers*
> 
> Monark #s  prior to 1941 #s deeply punched under crank housing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 30, 2022)

Bump
@the tinker , very nice!


----------

